# no hot water in bathroom sink



## sde (May 25, 2009)

hi all. i'm trying to make some fixes around my mom's house and came across a problem that i imagine should be rather easy to identify for someone who is smart about this stuff (i.e. not me )

one of the bathroom sinks upstairs gets essentially no hot water. the shower in the same bathroom gets hot water pretty well, but there's basically none coming from the sink - even when only the hot tap is on for a few minutes, the best i can get from it is something that is only *slightly* warmer than the cold water.

figured i'd just adjust the hot water valve under the sink and call it a day. but the thing is, i'm totally unable to turn the knob on the hot water valve under the sink. it won't turn either way - left or right - at all. it doesn't look rusted, and i even unscrewed the handle to see if there was some sort of blockage, but there doesn't seem to be. can't tell what's going on - basically the knob just won't budge. anyone experience this?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

is it single handle fixture or double.Meaning a cold water knob & a hot water knob


----------



## jordy3738 (May 24, 2009)

Channel locks will get it to budge but you must make sure that you steady the piping elbow area with a death grip so you don't upset anything inside the wall and cause a leak that you can't see.:yes:

Can you tell if the shut-off valve is partially off?


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

sde said:


> hi all. i'm trying to make some fixes around my mom's house and came across a problem that i imagine should be rather easy to identify for someone who is smart about this stuff (i.e. not me )
> 
> one of the bathroom sinks upstairs gets essentially no hot water. the shower in the same bathroom gets hot water pretty well, but there's basically none coming from the sink - even when only the hot tap is on for a few minutes, the best i can get from it is something that is only *slightly* warmer than the cold water.
> 
> figured i'd just adjust the hot water valve under the sink and call it a day. but the thing is, i'm totally unable to turn the knob on the hot water valve under the sink. it won't turn either way - left or right - at all. it doesn't look rusted, and i even unscrewed the handle to see if there was some sort of blockage, but there doesn't seem to be. can't tell what's going on - basically the knob just won't budge. anyone experience this?


Turn off the water where it leaves the hot water heater (or at the meter) and replace the valve under the sink.

Turn the water back on and open the valve under the sink.

If you still have no hot water, the problem may be in your sink handle. Is it a single-handle arrangement? If so, the mixing valve may not be letting in the hot water, in which case you may want to replace the faucet's guts or the entire faucet.

As a previous poster mentioned, be careful when wrenching on the valve under the sink so as not to twist the pipe and loosen a fitting behind the wall.


----------



## sde (May 25, 2009)

it's a double handle faucet. thanks for the tips, i will try these and report back. appreciated!


----------

